# Roadless bookcliffs Fishing?



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

So nothing is open for fishing in the Bookcliffs I Believe. Maybe around it? Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago before I knew just where I was at I tried fishing in Bitter Creek on the east end and came up with some brookies, come to find out that whole valley is Tribal Lands. 

Depending on the water year Ten Mile Canyon may have some fish in it but it is a long hike to get to it. 

Other than that Pelecan Lake up towards HWY 40 has great fishing for bluegills. Willow Creek is so so but it is also a very long hike.

I have no idea of Westwater Creek, it is quite possibly dry longer than it has water in it. There is good cat fishing down on the Colorado if it stays a little bit warmer.

But it would be good to check the regulations. I know that the last time that I looked pretty much everything was closed except for Willow Creek.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Critter said:


> Years ago before I knew just where I was at I tried fishing in Bitter Creek on the east end and came up with some brookies, come to find out that whole valley is Tribal Lands.
> 
> Depending on the water year Ten Mile Canyon may have some fish in it but it is a long hike to get to it.
> 
> ...


Okay well I will have to keep fishing elsewhere haha I dont want to even take gear if its going to be difficult or risky ~ Thank You ~ (I dont like eating fish from this far down the colorado. I know what lurks out of Moab ~


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Critter said:


> Years ago before I knew just where I was at I tried fishing in Bitter Creek on the east end and came up with some brookies, come to find out that whole valley is Tribal Lands.
> 
> Depending on the water year Ten Mile Canyon may have some fish in it but it is a long hike to get to it.
> 
> ...


 I really like fishing all over the LaSal mountains. Very good fishing all over it. Then for warm water fish I head to Monticello , south of Moab in the Abajo (blue) mountains. On the south east side there are some Reservoirs with bass, cat.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Critter said:


> Years ago before I knew just where I was at I tried fishing in Bitter Creek on the east end and came up with some brookies, come to find out that whole valley is Tribal Lands.
> 
> Depending on the water year Ten Mile Canyon may have some fish in it but it is a long hike to get to it.
> 
> ...


Truth is I fell in Love with the bookcliffs... From green river, Floy, Thompson springs and North up to price.. I wish I were UTE lol


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

hoytsarrow said:


> Truth is I fell in Love with the bookcliffs... From green river, Floy, Thompson springs and North up to price.. I wish I were UTE lol





hoytsarrow said:


> Truth is I fell in Love with the bookcliffs... From green river, Floy, Thompson springs and North up to price.. I wish I were UTE lol


well I am Ute and it’s great. Buy a tribal tag and go fishing down to weaver and towave on the Rez.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> well I am Ute and it’s great. Buy a tribal tag and go fishing down to weaver and towave on the Rez.


 Hi, thank you so much. I did not know I could do this, how Wonderful =) Would I go in through Sego gate after? Or from up North? THank you !


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> well I am Ute and it’s great. Buy a tribal tag and go fishing down to weaver and towave on the Rez.


OH okay I see Weaver is near the Sego area ~


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Towave and Weaver are only open to non native folks from March 27 to September 8 this year according to the Ute regulations.

Wouldn't want you to get into trouble.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

TOgden said:


> Towave and Weaver are only open to non native folks from March 27 to September 8 this year according to the Ute regulations.
> 
> Wouldn't want you to get into trouble.


GOLDEN RULES!! = ) Trust me I want to be FAR away from trouble! Thank YOU!


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

You got to go in through ft duchesne. Sego ( oak springs) gate is closed.


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

Good cut throats in weaver. Big browns in towave.


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

One more thing. There are a lot of fish in west willow. They are small but they will take a bare hook.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> One more thing. There are a lot of fish in west willow. They are small but they will take a bare hook.


THank you THank you THank You! = ) I will definitely be there playing with them then! = )


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> You got to go in through ft duchesne. Sego ( oak springs) gate is closed.


Okay thats what I wondered ~ I can get up there and go in no problem. I just need to get a Tag when its open for me to ~ haha


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> Good cut throats in weaver. Big browns in towave.


I usually go to COlorado on the Grand Mesa to get Cutthroats ~ so that is Fantastic! Wow I wish I were Ute, Scottish sux !! = )


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget to pick up a Tribal permit.

You can do a search and find their regulations 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Critter said:


> Don't forget to pick up a Tribal permit.
> 
> You can do a search and find their regulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


THank you , I definitely plan on it! = ) I wouldnt dare impose on the good people. However thank you for adding that. No telling how many idiots would just go right over and start fishing lol. Especially this day and age ~ wow


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Critter said:


> Don't forget to pick up a Tribal permit.
> 
> You can do a search and find their regulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure I have to wait until next march for that. So I will be in the Roadless enjoying the critters there ~ lol


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

We were just above the sego gate last week hunting. It’s called oak springs. That’s where the non members ride through to get to the roadless. Just as you get off the Rez. On the old road Drop off to the north west. It takes you down to west willow. It’s not very far, but watch out for the bears and especially the big bull Buffalo. They sometimes will run you up a tree.


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

Also it will take you three hours from ft Duchesne to get to weaver. Take extra gas and two spares for sure. No 4 wheelers or SXS on the Rez.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> Also it will take you three hours from ft Duchesne to get to weaver. Take extra gas and two spares for sure. No 4 wheelers or SXS on the Rez.


I only have my Z71 truck, I dont have any of that other stuff, and its quiet ~ = )


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> Also it will take you three hours from ft Duchesne to get to weaver. Take extra gas and two spares for sure. No 4 wheelers or SXS on the Rez.


Also I have two 5 gallon cans and two spares. one under and one in the bed. ~ Tool box of course and I am super careful. Im 49 not 19 so no worries there ~ = )


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> We were just above the sego gate last week hunting. It’s called oak springs. That’s where the non members ride through to get to the roadless. Just as you get off the Rez. On the old road Drop off to the north west. It takes you down to west willow. It’s not very far, but watch out for the bears and especially the big bull Buffalo. They sometimes will run you up a tree.


Is west willow on the Rez? I think I have to wait until March to get a tag ? I will have to double check. However when Available I will be there in a Flash ~ = ) THank you Very Much


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

hoytsarrow said:


> Is west willow on the Rez? I think I have to wait until March to get a tag ? I will have to double check. However when Available I will be there in a Flash ~ = ) THank you Very Much


if you go where I’m telling you, no it’s not on tribal ground. Take your on x it will show you.


----------



## Horsecorn (Nov 17, 2016)

you can’t fish in west willow on tribal ground anytime it’s closed to non members.


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> if you go where I’m telling you, no it’s not on tribal ground. Take your on x it will show you.


Okay thanks!! = )


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> you can’t fish in west willow on tribal ground anytime it’s closed to non members.


  Okay I was looking at the wrong part lol THanks!


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> you can’t fish in west willow on tribal ground anytime it’s closed to non members.


How much to become Ute? I will do any initiation = )


----------



## hoytsarrow (Nov 5, 2021)

Horsecorn said:


> you can’t fish in west willow on tribal ground anytime it’s closed to non members.


---> " We were just above the sego gate last week hunting. It’s called oak springs. That’s where the non members ride through to get to the roadless. Just as you get off the Rez. On the old road Drop off to the north west. It takes you down to west willow" ... Thanks! I am Super Excited heading out tomorrow.


----------

